# Jak had his hips & elbows x-rayed



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif]I took Jak yesterday to have his hips and elbows x-rayed for OFA.







They look really good, even though he was less than cooperative for the hip shot. He did NOT want to lay on his back, but they did very well with him and got a nice shot regardless. 

I'll hear back from OFA in 4-6 weeks, and I paid $5 extra to get a copy of the x-rays sent to me as well, to keep on file.

Kristen

[/FONT]


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Great news! Prelim's right? I was thinking he is still under 2 yrs old, but heck I have problems keeping up with my own dogs ages Not my own though...I'm eternally 29


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Nope, turned two on June 5th, so these are the 'real deal.' I didn't have prelims done.

You aren't _that_ much older than me, are you Lacey?


----------

